# yo



## catznbrau (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello

I'm 25 year old lady from Seattle. Ive only been keeping mantids since October (I started with the elusive Orchid mantis) and now I am hooked!

I have always been fascinated by the insects and spent my entire childhood seeking them under every rock.

Currently I'm a 3D artist for a living. And I want to make everything metal!

Thank you for this community it has been eeeexxxtttrreeeeeemmmllllyyyy helpful!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome..


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!!!

i guess mj is happy whit another orchid keeper


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome. I bet you didn't find many mantids under rocks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome DeerHunter, from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn you for having an orchid, i want one so bad :angry: 

...

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Damn you for having an orchid, i want one so bad :angry: ...
> 
> Welcome


lol  who dont want an orchid


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol  who dont want an orchid


Lets hope that someone doesn't so i can have it


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome, too bad we don't have so many orchids over here in the UK. They are pretty cool... &lt;_&lt;


----------

